# Xena's first Gotcha Day



## Dragon67155 (Oct 16, 2017)

Today I have had my Xena for a year. Time has flown by quickly that's for sure. And here's a youtube video of her and the rabbits.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Happy Gotcha Day Xena! The rabbit video made me laugh, thanks for sharing that!


----------

